# Topics > Robotics > Songs about robots >  "Computer Love", Zapp, 1985

## Airicist

Zapp on Wikipedia

"Computer Love" on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Computer Love - Zapp

Uploaded on Feb 9, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Computerized
(Digital love)
Computerized, oh baby
A beautiful love

Computer love
(Computer, computer love)
Computer love
(Lookin' for my computer love)
Computer love
(Hey)
Computer love
(Computer love)

You know, I've been searching for someone
Who can share that special love with me
And your eyes have that glow
Could it be your face I see on my computer screen

MetroLyrics

----------

